# I'm looking for an openGL 2.0 driver that can support....



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

an Ati Radeon 9550 video card. I'm having trouble finding this openGL version. I've looked everywhere, typed all different searches in google but I wasn't able to find anything. I have the latest video card driver (that is Catalyst 6.7) but I only have openGL 1.1 which is wierd cause my video card can support openGL 2.0. I'm trying to play a game that requires openGL 1.4. So any openGL driver that's either 1.4 or higher will do just fine. Can anybody help me?

oh and i have windows xp with service pack 2. I've included my dxdiag text file in an attacthment if that helps solve my problem.


----------



## cr1mson (Jun 27, 2006)

i think u can get the driver from the ati website 

try looking there & get back back to me

thanx


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh I've already tried the latest drivers for my video card and installed the latest drivers for my VIA chipset driver as instructed by an ATI technician. The ATI techs were unable to help resolve my problem and they suggested that I reinstall windows, which I'm not going to do for a long time, so I just gave up on this problem. But if u have a solution on this problem, please share it. Thanks.

Oh and btw, the problem I'm having besides finding an openGL 2.0 driver is that I'm only getting openGL 1.1 and not 2.0 as I'm suppose to be getting. I've properly installed the latest drivers for my video card. I'm sure my video card, ATI Radeon 9550, can support openGL 2.0 but I don't know what's the problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Everything I've seen shows that the 9550 chip only supports OpenGL 1.2.


----------

